# Window L bead return



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello Pals,

I might be taking a huge house,"20,000 sqft", that has 7.5" windows that needs L Bead returns, i showed him Trim tex products and he was very interested.

now i am looking for the best giant L bead that will cover 7.5" windows return..or the best solution for this.

All advices are appreciated.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Are window returns common out there Bob? Ive never seen one done here. its always left for the trim carpenter to extend the jambs with plywood or mdf. But hey anything to keep the taper busy.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

D A Drywall said:


> Are window returns common out there Bob? Ive never seen one done here. its always left for the trim carpenter to extend the jambs with plywood or mdf. But hey anything to keep the taper busy.


Hey Darrell, 

Carpenter work is the famous here, but i wanted to get more work, so i explained to the owner that most windows ( which is true) become rotten from humidity and condensation, and metal returns do rust which will damage the drywall, but vinyl beads are the best choice and protection specially for houses by the lake, and he was like " Thats What I am Looking For" and he asked for a quote for taping the house and a quote for doing the windows. but they are 7.5" wide .. biggest house i might ever do in my life lol


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> I might be taking a huge house,"20,000 sqft", that has 7.5" windows that needs L Bead returns, i showed him Trim tex products and he was very interested.
> 
> ...


cant wait ....getting my popcorn ready:thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

20,000 feet of board or floor space?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

20,000 feet of board


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> I might be taking a huge house,"20,000 sqft", that has 7.5" windows that needs L Bead returns, i showed him Trim tex products and he was very interested.
> 
> ...


for that kind of job definitely you need this

http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/

but if you can't get L beads so big go with external and tear way beads

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CosxsBmJ92c


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

keke said:


> for that kind of job definitely you need this
> 
> http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/
> 
> ...


Thanks Keke, 

The point is to get everything in vinyl, no mud or drywall exposed, just to replace the wood trim with whole vinyl that wont rust or rott.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> cant wait ....getting my popcorn ready:thumbup:


LoL.. Any tricks to get that ???


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Thanks Keke,
> 
> The point is to get everything in vinyl, no mud or drywall exposed, just to replace the wood trim with whole vinyl that wont rust or rott.


I don't know how good is the vinyl of that size next to the window - never used - I only use steel reveal in especially this one

http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/files/EzyFinishing_OCT_2012.pdf


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Steel reveal will rust and decay here with humidity. Vinyl wont 

And the max size is 150 mm & 150 millimeters is
5.905 inches

And my window is 7.5 inches. 

Thanks a bunch though.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you thought about using Azek PVC trim? When I was doing finishing carpentry, I used that a lot for my jamb extensions. It works like wood, but will not rust or decay, is solid. I haven't tried mud on it, but am sure that if was roughed up a bit with sandpaper you could put a regular trimtex corner bead on it. I can try it on scraps that I have if you want me to. You can rip it to whatever width you want, rout or shape it to whatever shape you want. It would be an absolute waterproof extension.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

aaron said:


> Have you thought about using Azek PVC trim? When I was doing finishing carpentry, I used that a lot for my jamb extensions. It works like wood, but will not rust or decay, is solid. I haven't tried mud on it, but am sure that if was roughed up a bit with sandpaper you could put a regular trimtex corner bead on it. I can try it on scraps that I have if you want me to. You can rip it to whatever width you want, rout or shape it to whatever shape you want. It would be an absolute waterproof extension.


I guess its gonna be too much work and more expensive, all what i needed is the thin vinyl giant L bead with 7.5 inches width, but anyways , i told the owner the company doesnt have it, so i quoted him taping + Priming, 
Thanks for sharing Aaron.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Steel reveal will rust and decay here with humidity. Vinyl wont
> 
> And the max size is 150 mm & 150 millimeters is
> 5.905 inches
> ...


I used down on the beach in city ..... inside and outside and never had a problem and I think the steel last longer(and easy to install) than vinyl especially in the sun

about size is their choice and we can get customized sizes

and I worked with bigger than 7.5 in sizes


----------

